# Looking for Ft. Laud/Miami 2/6 (3-4 nights)



## krj9999 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just for 2 people; Feb. 6 start date.  Have early flight on 2/10 from FLL; would need to be close to FLL for 4th night added.  Thanks!


----------



## krj9999 (Jan 26, 2016)

No longer looking for these dates.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 29, 2016)

Me too...I need south Fla same week! Just for 2 people; Feb. 6 start date.  Have 
flight home on 2/12. Had to cancel cruise and now looking for last min timeshare for partial or whole week.


----------

